# Saturday Toronto Rumors (Merged)



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

*raptors want frahm*

Hoopshype is reporting that the raptors want to include Frahm in the deal. :whoknows:


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, i don't think that would be a dealbreaker for the Blazers. i think that if frahm is given regular minutes and the confidence of his coach that he will blossom like Jeff mc innis did once he left the Blazers, but he'll never contribute to the Blazers as long as they continue their policy of playing people who have a "name" and oversized salaries.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Nash on trade " Its not real'' but the question is.....is he being "real"?*

In todays Jason quick article, Nash told jason that the deal is not real.

how can so many insiders be wrong.....I just cant see how this deal can get so much press down to even paul allen getting involved yet....Nash continues to make it sound like theres nothing that has happened or will ever happen!


nash better make this deal cause after seeing the attendance last night...we need carter more than ever!
:upset: 

Heres teh question, is Nash lying to protect the trade or is he really got nothing going down with the Raptors?


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

they can have it anyway they want it


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

i hope hes lying


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Nash on trade " Its not real'' but the question is.....is he being "real"?*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> In todays Jason quick article, Nash told jason that the deal is not real.
> 
> how can so many insiders be wrong.....I just cant see how this deal can get so much press down to even paul allen getting involved yet....Nash continues to make it sound like theres nothing that has happened or will ever happen!


you do understand how GM's work, don't you?

And I don't mean General Motors. 

GM's don't show their cards. Why should they?


> nash better make this deal cause after seeing the attendance last night...we need carter more than ever!
> :upset:
> 
> Heres teh question, is Nash lying to protect the trade or is he really got nothing going down with the Raptors?



protecting the trade.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Sounds like Nash and Allen may have waited too long.*

The Toronto Sun is saying that because this rumor was floated, Babcock is getting deluged with calls from other teams to sweeten the deal. Nash and Allen may have waited too long. The sticking point appears to Jalen Rose. Let me say this about Jalen Rose. He can Ball. He can play three positions. He was the best player on the Pacers when he led them to the finals. Bird loved him. He has just been stuck in horrible enviorments in Chicago and Toronto. He may not have been a Max player, but he too is better than anyone else we can get. He may be a more valuable player than Vince.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Sounds like Nash and Allen may have waited too long.*



> Originally posted by <b>furball</b>!
> The Toronto Sun is saying that because this rumor was floated, Babcock is getting deluged with calls from other teams to sweeten the deal. Nash and Allen may have waited too long. The sticking point appears to Jalen Rose. Let me say this about Jalen Rose. He can Ball. He can play three positions. He was the best player on the Pacers when he led them to the finals. Bird loved him. He has just been stuck in horrible enviorments in Chicago and Toronto. He may not have been a Max player, but he too is better than anyone else we can get. He may be a more valuable player than Vince.


YEP is also rumours from other teams like Chicago Seattle Memphis Miami


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If this deal was truely on the table for Nash, and he turned it down. I would have to take a 2nd look on him as our GM. I know I may be exaggerating, but you don't pass up Vince Carter for Abdur Rahim. I know other players are involved,but this was the basic building block of it. Please, let this be ture. I want Carter in Scarlet and Black!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Sounds like Nash and Allen may have waited too long.*



> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> YEP is also rumours from other teams like Chicago Seattle Memphis Miami


Assuming Seattle doesn't offer Ray Allen, there is no realistic offer any of those teams can put together to top Portland's "supposed" offer.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Chicago might scare me a bit, they can offer a load of young talent like Curry, Chandler, Gordon, etc. Chicago I think may become a player in this trade, hopefully not. I will be very pissed if Carter ends up getting traded to another team.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Sounds like Nash and Allen may have waited too long.*



> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Assuming Seattle doesn't offer Ray Allen, there is no realistic offer any of those teams can put together to top Portland's "supposed" offer.


if there are other offers from other teams (none of which can really "beat" Portlands offer..player wise or $$ wise) it's probably just done to up the ante.

Who can those other teams offer that don't have horrid contracts?


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

I think Chicago can be interesting...

possibly offering up Chandler & Deng/Gordon/Hinrich for Vince...

the hornets are desperate for a guy like Vince as well... maybe a 3 way with Toronto getting Magloire.. etc etc...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wouldnt portland love to get their hands on Vince, unfortunately longer this drags out the more unlikely it happens. Babs was smart in using them to up the bidding war


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>crimsonice</b>!
> I think Chicago can be interesting...
> 
> possibly offering up Chandler & Deng/Gordon/Hinrich for Vince...
> ...


It comes down to whether Toronto simply wants to move Vince or wants to get their financial situation improved, as well.

If it's the latter, there won't be a better deal than SAR + pieces. Even taking back DA, Toronto will be able to get out from under Rose's deal and be in a position to let SAR walk or re-sign him to a lower number this summer.

Chicago doesn't have the expiring contracts to send Toronto.

Ed O.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ I think Toronto wants to move VC but if they could piggyback Jalen in a deal the GM has to consider it, however I don't think he is in a complete salary cap mode, like many think he is

Babcock does not want to go into a long rebuilding process, however if the opportunity to clear up that much cap space comes up, it has to be considered


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

I just want to make it clear that the "supposed" Porttland deal MUST involving taking BOTH Vinch and Rose. If Portland only wants to take Vince but not Rose, then TO can get better values from other teams, like Chicago. Hence, that's why Rose is the sticking point.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

I wonder if anything will be announced in a few hours?


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> I wonder if anything will be announced in a few hours?



What makes you say that? I'm starting to wonder if it will happen at all. What makes you think they would announce it today after Nash denying it was even on the table yesterday? Just curious.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

From: SLAM



> The Raptors were swamped by multiple phone calls from rival teams in the wake of a strong Carter trade rumour that surfaced on Thursday.
> 
> That rumour had Carter headed to the Portland Trail Blazers, essentially for Shareef Abdur-Rahim. Other names in the various versions of the proposed deal were Jalen Rose, Milt Palacio and Jerome Moiso of the Raptors, as well as Nick Van Exel, Derek Anderson and Vladimir Stepania of the Blazers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

This whole thing is irritating, it needs to get done. If Nash lets this deal go because Paul Allen told him to let it go Ima be pissed. Since when did Paul Allen become a Jew about things? Get this damn deal done, even if it takes throwing in someone like Monia and or Frahm and a future pick, it's Vince Carter. Getting Vince is a good business move, it will put people in seats even if it costs a bit more now. Complete the trade now!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chewgum</b>!
> I just want to make it clear that the "supposed" Porttland deal MUST involving taking BOTH Vinch and Rose. If Portland only wants to take Vince but not Rose, then TO can get better values from other teams, like Chicago. Hence, that's why Rose is the sticking point.


I agree.. Portlands expiring contracts, and the willingness to take on Rose contract is the only way you are going to get an all star caliber player like Carter. Rose is also a good player as well.

Not many teams can make pitches for both of them like we can. Many teams have less than $55-60 mil in total team salary. Take a look at the Spurs payroll. Toronto will want to move those 2 for expiring contracts, to get down to a lower level of payroll, and to make pitches at FA's as well.... money talks $$$ 


Portlands only hope in getting Carter is taking on Rose as well. I do not blame Mr. Allen/Nash for wanting to send at least one bad contract in return.... DA/Patterson/Miles, etc... If they send NVE instead of DA, then they need to ask for Marshall too and we provide the filler as well.


Toronto is balking and listening to others now only to get NVE in the deal IMHO


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> This whole thing is irritating, it needs to get done. If Nash lets this deal go because Paul Allen told him to let it go Ima be pissed. Since when did Paul Allen become a Jew about things? Get this damn deal done, even if it takes throwing in someone like Monia and or Frahm and a future pick, it's Vince Carter. Getting Vince is a good business move, it will put people in seats even if it costs a bit more now. Complete the trade now!


You've got the right to your opinion. But please stop with the racial slurs.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>crimsonice</b>!
> I think Chicago can be interesting...
> 
> possibly offering up Chandler & Deng/Gordon/Hinrich for Vince...


Deng and Gordon can't be traded for another month.

Plus, Chicago would have to trade 3 or 4 players to clear up enough cap room for Vince's $12.5 million contract. I don't see that happening.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> Portlands only hope in getting Carter is taking on Rose as well. I do not blame Mr. Allen/Nash for wanting to send at elast one bad contract in return.... DA/Patterson/Miles, etc... If they send NVE instead of DA, then they need to ask for Marshall too and we provide the filler as well.


I heard S.A Smith say last night that Paul Allen was "thinking it over". Where did he get that? You have Nash saying there's no deal, then it gets reported that Allen is thinking about it? This is being handled very poorly, IMO. What a bunch of crap. Plus, if the deal doesn't go down, then we'll probably never know who ****ed it up. What's the big deal about taking on Rose's contract? He makes a lot of money, but he's no S. Kemp!! This just sucks!! I don't know if Carter/Rose makes us a contender, but it sure as hell makes us better & more exciting. Who else is out there? We aren't going to get anything better than this!!!!!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> 
> 
> I heard S.A Smith say last night that Paul Allen was "thinking it over". Where did he get that? You have Nash saying there's no deal, then it gets reported that Allen is thinking about it? This is being handled very poorly, IMO. What a bunch of crap. Plus, if the deal doesn't go down, then we'll probably never know who ****ed it up. What's the big deal about taking on Rose's contract? He makes a lot of money, but he's no S. Kemp!! This just sucks!! I don't know if Carter/Rose makes us a contender, but it sure as hell makes us better & more exciting. Who else is out there? We aren't going to get anything better than this!!!!!



I agree with everything you said. It would really be dumb to even wait on this deal, Paul Allen is worth around 25 BILLION dollars, he shouldn't even care about this. It is good business to get a name like Vince Carter on the team, more tickets will be sold as a direct correlation, that much we know. Does the trade make us contenders? No, but its a great way to get started, lets be honest, we won't ever be a contender until we get a new point guard and a new coach. This deal makes us that much closer though, even Jalen Rose is a very nice peice to add to this team, he can play 3 positions and would be much better playing the point than Damon.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> This whole thing is irritating, it needs to get done. If Nash lets this deal go because Paul Allen told him to let it go Ima be pissed. Since when did Paul Allen become a Jew about things? Get this damn deal done, even if it takes throwing in someone like Monia and or Frahm and a future pick, it's Vince Carter. Getting Vince is a good business move, it will put people in seats even if it costs a bit more now. Complete the trade now!


wow...thats pretty classless of you to say.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Storyteller</b>!
> 
> 
> You've got the right to your opinion. But please stop with the racial slurs.


"Jew" is not a racial slur. I've had to tell this to countless people. Jews call themselves Jews. I have a few Jew friends who all say things like "Wow. We sure got ***** in that deal." or things to that effect. Why make a big deal of it?



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> What a classless thing to say.


Why was it classless? It seems like a great line of thinking to me. Actually, it's on e of the more pragmatic things I've seen posted on this board in a while.

Unless you were referring to the whole "Jew" thing. If that is the case...see above.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> Why was it classless? It seems like a great line of thinking to me. Actually, it's on e of the more pragmatic things I've seen posted on this board in a while.
> 
> Unless you were referring to the whole "Jew" thing. If that is the case...see above.


it is classless to say. Or is only classless or a slur if a anti-semite says it?

when someone says "we were *****" or "if Paul Allen wasn't acting like a jew" they aren't saying it to be nice to that person, or nice to people who are jewish.

it is a slur maybe not a "racial" one, but a slur non the ness. It comes from an old times when saying "I was jew'd" was meant as a slight to someone, because Jews are evil.

btw, saying you have jewish friends who say it, as just as stupid saying "well, I got black friends, and they call each other the "n word", so why can't I?"


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Using "Jew" to mean cheap or to describe being cheated _is_ a slur, and a racial one as the Jewish people are often considered a race as well as a religion.

Using any group term as a pejorative is bigoted.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> 
> "Jew" is not a racial slur. I've had to tell this to countless people. Jews call themselves Jews. I have a few Jew friends who all say things like "Wow. We sure got ***** in that deal." or things to that effect. Why make a big deal of it?


Yeah, while you're at it, why don't you hail Hitler too?

Dude, this is down right sad.

I find it hard to believe that you know ANY Jewish people.



> Unless you were referring to the whole "Jew" thing. If that is the case...see above.


That's exactly what he was talking about.

Well, at least now we know you are anti-Semitic.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> it is a slur maybe not a "racial" one, but a slur non the ness. It comes from an old times when saying "I was jew'd" was meant as a slight to someone, because Jews are evil.


Not sure where you heard that, but the way I understand it is that Jews had gained noteriety for their less-than-reputable business practices, and so the term "getting *****" simply means getting a bad deal.

Or if a person is a "Jew" it means that they are trying to be *****rdly with their funds.

My whole point was that it's just a term that doesn't mean what it once did. Like gay. Or white trash (okay, maybe not that one.  )



> btw, saying you have jewish friends who say it, is just as stupid as saying "well, I got black friends, and they call each other the "n word", so why can't I?"


It's not stupid. And I do have many black acquaintances, and I call just about all of them the N-word. I'm not ashamed to say it. It's just a word. Do I say it to random black people I see? No. That would be foolish. But in certain circumstances, it can be acceptable.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, while you're at it, why don't you hail Hitler too?


Yeah, and while you're at it, why don't you suck my ****?




> I find it hard to believe that you know ANY Jewish people.


I find it hard to believe that you have half of a brain.





> Well, at least now we know you are anti-Semitic.


Well, at least we know you're a moron.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:topic:


Lets get back to the topic ok.... lets not ruin a good thread


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> 
> Not sure where you heard that, but the way I understand it is that Jews had gained noteriety for their less-than-reputable business practices, and so the term "getting *****" simply means getting a bad deal.
> ...


Now you are a racist piece of ****.

Come to north Portland and use the N word. You won't make it out alive.

Any black person that lets you call them the N word and doesn't beat your *** has no self respect.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> 
> Why don't you suck my ****?


I'd rather not, despite your wishes.



> I find it hard to believe that you have half of a brain.


Well, that would be half of a brain more then you have.






> Well, at least we know you're a moron.


"We?" I think you are the only one that thinks this... and knowing your typical thought patterns, I won't put much stock into what you have to say.

That said, I'd rather be a "moron" as you put it then an anti-Semite.

Remind me never to go to Eugene again.

Welcome to the fan club.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> 
> Not sure where you heard that, but the way I understand it is that Jews had gained noteriety for their less-than-reputable business practices, and so the term "getting *****" simply means getting a bad deal.


wow, way to promote a stereotype.

I hear Jews and big noses too...

it was meant to put jews in their place. Just like calling someone a "pollock" was. 

I'd suggest you learn more history, especially when it comes to racial issues in the US.


> Or if a person is a "Jew" it means that they are trying to be *****rdly with their funds.


oh, well in that case, it's perfectly ok.



> My whole point was that it's just a term that doesn't mean what it once did. Like gay. Or white trash (okay, maybe not that one.  )


because teenagers say it, doesn't mean it's lost it's connotation. Because someone says thats real 'gay' and I were to say 'you're acting real gay', that doesn't take away from it's meaning.



> It's not stupid. And I do have many black acquaintances, and I call just about all of them the N-word. I'm not ashamed to say it. It's just a word. Do I say it to random black people I see? No. That would be foolish. But in certain circumstances, it can be acceptable.


they're "acquaintances"? interesting choice of words.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> 
> Not sure where you heard that, but the way I understand it is that Jews had gained noteriety for their less-than-reputable business practices, and so the term "getting *****" simply means getting a bad deal.


The "Jews gained notoriety" for that due to racism. Therefore, the resultant term is a racist one.



> Or if a person is a "Jew" it means that they are trying to be *****rdly with their funds.


Same as above. Racist premise -> racist term.



> My whole point was that it's just a term that doesn't mean what it once did. Like gay. Or white trash (okay, maybe not that one.  )


The term "Jew" is not a word up for redefinition. It's the label of a group of people. Just because racists use it to describe racist beliefs they have about Jewish people doesn't make it an acceptable usage.



> It's not stupid. And I do have many black acquaintances, and I call just about all of them the N-word. I'm not ashamed to say it. It's just a word. Do I say it to random black people I see? No. That would be foolish. But in certain circumstances, it can be acceptable.


You can call acquaintances whatever they are willing to have you call them. But that wouldn't make it an acceptable thing to use on public forums, the way Sambonis did.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Now you are a racist piece of ****.
> ...


Or they know that it's all said in jest. Lighten up there, Black Panther.

And like I said, I would never use that word to random people. I'm not racist. I have only used it when with close friends who happen to be black. 

So when they call me "honky" or "white trash" and I don't beat their *** I have no self respect?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey Snapper, if you are responding to me... don't waste your time. You are on my ignore list, and I won't be reading anything you have to say.

Don't bother sending any PMs either. I won't read them.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> 
> Or they know that it's all said in jest. Lighten up there, Black Panther.
> ...


wow...lighten up there black panther..

somebodies been reading "how to not talk like a racist, for dummies"


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok...

Let me apologize right now. I meant nothing by my original comment. I simply asked what the big deal was. Now I know.


I'm sorry to all the people I offended. I am by no means racist. I have two bi-racial (half black/white) nephews, and I love them very much. I also have several close black friends, as well as many more acquaintances who are black, and we "verbally abuse" each other all the time. I think all involved have self respect. Perhaps I am a little to carefree about my use of words. Because that's all they are to me. Just words.

So let this serve as an apology to all of you guys. I was out of line, and I am very sorry. Especially HTTY.

Can we just consider this dropped?


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Maybe the standstill that "the trade" is in has made us all a little edgy?


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> Maybe the standstill that "the trade" is in has made us all a little edgy?


Yup. VC to POR would solve all the world's problems.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

In the immortal words of Rodney King: "Can't we all just get along?"

Anyhow, this deal sucks. I was so excited to watch Reef leave and get minutes and actually get a chance to product, but it looks like it isn't in the cards.

I also have to say I HATE Cheeks. I hate Portland's offense. I hate all of it. Reef dominates the first quarter every game and they somehow phase him completely out of the game by the fourth.

It all just sucks.

Play.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

ENOUGH WITH ALL THIS BULL**** RACIST TALK













































please


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everything you said. It would really be dumb to even wait on this deal, Paul Allen is worth around 25 BILLION dollars, he shouldn't even care about this. It is good business to get a name like Vince Carter on the team, more tickets will be sold as a direct correlation, that much we know. Does the trade make us contenders? No, but its a great way to get started, lets be honest, we won't ever be a contender until we get a new point guard and a new coach. This deal makes us that much closer though, even Jalen Rose is a very nice peice to add to this team, he can play 3 positions and *would be much better playing the point than Damon. *


Oh trust me, he should never be playing the point guard position in the NBA.

Now, he is a good ball handler and passer, but that doesn't mean all that much. He holds onto the ball far too much, and too many times have i seen him get absolutely ruined on defense by quicker SF's, let alone PG's. He also tends to force shots and forget his teammates. 

Jalens skills are best suited at the 2/3.. stay away from the 1.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> Jalens skills are best suited at the 2/3.. stay away from the 1.


At least he would be able to see over/out of a trap . . . something we haven't seen since Pippen left.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, he should never be playing the point guard position in the NBA.
> ...


Rose play a lot of minutes at 1 last yr and he did a great job. he can be effective in 25-30 mpg and rest could be for NVE


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, he should never be playing the point guard position in the NBA.
> ...


Playing the point doesn't mean that the guy has to guard the smallest player on the opponents team. It means that you've got the ball in your hands on offense and run the sets usually from the top of the key. Damon (IMO) is not very good at this, but he is actually pretty decent shooting his jumper coming off of screens like a shooting guard.

I've seen more then enough of Jalen over the years to think he does have some ability to run the point. He's not the best at it, but I think he'd be an upgrade.

STOMP


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Wow, I didn't know some of you guys would get so sensitive about my Jew comment, I'm guessing humor isn't a trait you have. :uhoh:


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Wow, I didn't know some of you guys would get so sensitive about my Jew comment, I'm guessing humor isn't a trait you have. :uhoh:


It's ok, Sam. I took the reaming for you.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> Now, he is a good ball handler and passer, but that doesn't mean all that much. He holds onto the ball far too much, and too many times have i seen him get absolutely ruined on defense by quicker SF's, let alone PG's. He also tends to force shots and forget his teammates.


And how is that any different from Damon Stoudamire? :laugh: I can tell you this, I haven't seen Jalen play a lot of PG but there is absolutely no way he can be worse than Stoudamire. I feel like gouging my eyes out when Damon Stoudamire is handeling the ball.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> 
> It's ok, Sam. I took the reaming for you.


LOL I appreciate it, I'll get you on the next one. Now pray for the Carter deal to go through!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Wholy mackerel..
saying to my Jewish friend "I ***** them down" ???

I think not..


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Wholy mackerel..
> saying to my Jewish friend "I ***** them down" ???
> 
> I think not..


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

this, is Vinsanity.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Drew's right ... this is VINCANITY!

Feel the terror!

Feel the horror!

I'm going to go Jew myself another brew.

Wait, is it racist to say it like that?

Just kidding all.

This is silliness. Go make fun of Dwood. That's much more fun than talking about anti-semetics. 

Also, do we REALLY believe that 4-For-Snapper is racist? Come on. That's silly. The comment may not be PC, but I don't think it means he's about to go to a Klan rally or Heil Hitler. We've all been insensitive at one point or another. 

Let it drop and let's talk about the DANG trade or how we'll go lynch Nash if this deal isn't done. 

Play.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Drew's right ... this is VINCANITY!
> 
> Feel the terror!
> ...


:rotf:

You have become one of my new favorite posters in the past few weeks. Your roasts are teriffic! :laugh:

Keep it up. You're valuable to this board. :greatjob:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I also have to say I HATE Cheeks. I hate Portland's offense. I hate all of it.


What else is new? You hate the Trail Blazers and you hate NBA basketball, as you've told us before. The only thing that keeps you on this board is your undying love for Shareef Abdur-Rahim. Which, by the way, is one of the biggest reasons to root for this trade.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> What else is new?


I bought an IPOD. 

It's really new.

It has a 60GB hard drive inside and displays photos. It is really cool. It is new.



> You hate the Trail Blazers and you hate NBA basketball, as you've told us before.


No, I don't hate the Blazers. I love them. I just hate the players on the team.  It's a semantic argument, really. One for philosophers and kings, none so lowly as you and I. Hehe.



> The only thing that keeps you on this board is your undying love for Shareef Abdur-Rahim.


Well, that and the little fling that Hap and I were having. But, that's another story. 



> Which, by the way, is one of the biggest reasons to root for this trade.


HECK YEAH! Roll Tide! 

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> You have become one of my new favorite posters in the past few weeks. Your roasts are teriffic! :laugh:


Why thank you. I thought my talents were being underappreciated. 

But, I got a boost of confidence the other day when I was told that I would be picked up on waivers after the trade to Toronto. Hehe. 

ROLL GODDANG TIDE!!!! EVEN IF WE CAN'T BREAK .500 BY THE END OF THE YEAR! 

Play.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Nash has stated before that he won't trade for shareef unless he finds a trade that is attractive. I hope he means what he says because this proposed deal is attractive, no brainer.



> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you say that? I'm starting to wonder if it will happen at all. What makes you think they would announce it today after Nash denying it was even on the table yesterday? Just curious.


 I'm just wondering if there will be any more news about it for the day. But yeah me too I also wonder if the trade will happen at all

If nash doesn't make the trade, then fine may he not, he will have 1,000,000 angry blazer fans on his *** within seconds.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, that and the little fling that Hap and I were having. But, that's another story.
> Play.


put down the bottle Gordo.

:cheers: :buddies:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am calling it....

DOA

9:36PM 11/20/04


R.I.P. Toronto Carter rumore

its been a fun ride


:wave:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I am calling it....
> 
> DOA
> ...


I woulld hesitate calling it dead, until Vince is not in a BLazers or Raptors uniform.

Sure other teams are trying to get in on it, but we have yet to hear of a concrete rumor as to what kind of offers they may be making. Leads me to believe that they are simply putting their feelers in the pot.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

I think we should trade SAR to Atlanta for Antoine Walker...That would be awesome!:vbanana:


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> I think we should trade SAR to Atlanta for Antoine Walker...That would be awesome!:vbanana:


I almost peed my pants that was so funny.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*I'm serious.*



Blaze_Rocks said:


> *<center>***** id=vpdiv><a href="http://profiles.myspace.com/users/5888099"><embed name="RAOCXplayer" src="http://dalwmod019.bcst.yahoo.com/bmfroot04/BMFShare04/launch.com/11/7037083.wmv" type="application/x-mplayer2" width="300" height="300" ShowControls="0" ShowStatusBar="0" loop="true" EnableContextMenu="0" DisplaySize="0" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/Downloads/Contents/Products/MediaPlayer/"></embed>*******></a> *


:king:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose play a lot of minutes at 1 last yr and he did a great job. he can be effective in 25-30 mpg and rest could be for NVE


I refuse to believe you watched the Raptors last year if you think Jalen did a good job at the 1.

When he was playing the point, like the rest of the year, our offense was totally stagnant and there was no ball movement. 

And if Jalen is in Portland, NVE wont be there too.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe you watched the Raptors last year if you think Jalen did a good job at the 1.
> ...


Dont forget KO system dont help to have a good ball movement and he was probably our best PG last yr. or for you was Palacio ? :nonono:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*What if.....*

What if this deal was on the table, would it work for you as a Blazer fan or would it be giving up to much?



*Portland trades:* 

PG Damon Stoudamire (13.0 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 6.8 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (14.8 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 0.9 apg in 33.1 minutes) 

*Portland receives: * 

SF Vince Carter (14.6 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 3.5 apg in 30.2 minutes) 
SG Jalen Rose (14.4 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.4 apg in 30.7 minutes) 

Change in team outlook: +1.2 ppg, -4.8 rpg, and -1.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

New starting lineup for the Portland Trailblazers would be:

Jalen Rose
Vince Carter
Daruis Miles
Zach Randolph
Theo Ratliff

Would this deal make more sense for all parties involved?

I would clear up a lot of room in the back court and Telfair wouldn't be buried at the end of the bench behind 3 point guards. Just a thought, plus it gives Toronto back their start point guard and first pick ever. :yes:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmmmm, the more I think about it, the more I like this idea. I wonder if Toronto fans would be keen on it. :whoknows:


----------

